# RK Surgery



## Sammyk (Mar 2, 2013)

I know many here are of the "older" generation at or near their 60's. I am looking to make contact with anyone here who had RK surgery back in 1978 when they started in the USA. I believe most of those surgeries were stopped some time in the 80's.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 5, 2013)

I was so hoping that I would have some replies.
I have to have cataract surgery tomorrow and I am scared. Because I had RK surgery back in the 80's I am at a risk of having to have a cornea replacement after cataract surgery.

Please keep me in your thoughts.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2013)

I assume RK is something to do with the eyes? That information might make more folks know what you are asking.

Anyways good luck with the eye surgery. It is usually pretty quick and painless.

I am going in for a second day of chemo for the third cycle in a few minutes. They have burned out both arms now for the IV and I had the first try yesterday collase after a couple hours so had to have a second IV put in to finish the other 6 hours of chemo.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 5, 2013)

grapeman I am so sorry to hear about your health. It is not fun to be in bad health.

Those who have had RK surgery back in the 80's know what it is. It was a surgery to correct eye vision. It involved making 8 cuts around the cornea. It was discontinued in the late 80's when it was discovered that those incisions never healed. For me 30 years later the 8 incisions are still open.

I had no idea it was experimental surgery when I had it done. Because of RK I may need a cornea transplant.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 5, 2013)

I have no help for you on RK (Radial Keratotomy), but I have a wikipedia link for those curious. Apparently is still in use for some types of astigmatism, but is considered an inferior procedure for most types of myopia correction.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radial_keratotomy


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 5, 2013)

I did not use the full name because those who have had this surgery know what it stands for.

Here is what I found out from my surgeon

[FONT=&quot]Radial Keratotomy involved the making of small, deep slices into the cornea in an attempt to reduce nearsightedness (myopia) and astigmatism. The long term results of *radial keratotomy complications* have been truly horrific for hundreds of thousands of people. Many complications occurred years later. These include:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. Loss of Best Corrected Visual Acuity
2. Double or Triple Vision
3. Irregular Astigmatism
4. Unstable or Fluctuating Vision
5. Severe Dry Eye
6. Halos and Glare and Reduced Night Vision
7. Permanently Open Incisions
8. Recurrent Ocular Infections and Inflammations
9. The Eventual Need For Corneal Transplant Surgery[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
I have all of the above symptoms.

I am more of a risk because I had a 2nd RK surgery on my left eye because the vision could not be corrected with the one surgery.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck with your surgery, and I hope they do not have to replace the cornea. My Dad had new lenses put in both eyes and has been seeing like a teen for a decade now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck Sammy.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2013)

Sammyk I have not had the surgery before but I know dozens of people that had Radial Keratotomy and never heard of it refered to as RK. I gues it is another casualy of acronym fever lately.
Again good luck with it. My Mom had cataract surgery and she never needed to wear corrective lenses afterwards. Here is hoping you the same.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck with the eye surgery, Sammyk. And good luck with the chemo, Grapeman. I am sure everyone on the forum have both of you in our thoughts and prayers. A speedy and complete recovery to you both...


----------



## nbwii (Mar 5, 2013)

Sammy and Grapeman I am sorry to hear what you are both going through. Stay strong I am sure everyone on here has you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 6, 2013)

Leaving for surgery in half an hour.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 6, 2013)

Best of luck to you. Hope everything goes well. I am in the process of getting approved from tricare for this also.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 9, 2013)

Sammy, once you are done with the surgery, you will wonder why you didn't have it 20 years ago. I had lens replacement surgery after trying to get PRK. I went in with a cateract from a previous surgery and vision of 20/3200 and 20/2800. I ended up with 20/70 and 20/20.

When I had the first lens replacement, I was totally wigged out, mostly because they had to start an IV on me and I have a phobia of needles. The worst part (other than the IV needle in the arm) was the eye drops which went all over my shirt. The eyes heal very quickly. You'll be seeing fine in no time...


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 9, 2013)

*Update from surgery*

My surgery was this past Wednesday and I have had double vision in the surgery eye because of radial keratotomy surgery in the last 80's. My doctor does not know what my vision will be for about 6 weeks. We are hoping for the best.

Thankfully I can enlarge my computer font large enough to see by closing my bad eye that has double vision.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 9, 2013)

Good luck. I guess I was lucky I couldn't get this then. They said my corneas were too thin. But I may also need a cornea transplant one day. Maybe brown eyes for a change? Or blue and 1 brown. Either way the bloodshot will make them match I guess
Prayers for your health.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 9, 2013)

Dave you were very lucky you did not have it done. The FDA banned the surgery in the 90's. But millions across the United States had the surgery and are in the same position I am in right now.
I may still need a cornea transplant but only time will tell now.

Right now it is the double vision that is bothering the most because it makes me dizzy and limits my time on the computer. That and the eye drops 6 times a day.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 12, 2013)

Any progress lately Sammy??? Been thinking about you and hope you're doing better.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you Hokapsig for asking. One week mark tomorrow. Still having problems with double vision and have to wear an eye patch because the double vision makes me dizzy. The day after surgery my vision was 20/200.
The double vision comes and goes so I keep the eye patch around my neck so it is close by.
The surgeon feels that it will take 6 weeks for my vision to level out.
Two different eye drops 4 times a day for 3 more weeks, and a hard plastic patch I have to wear at night or if I take a nap. Both are a real pain but I am hanging in there because I have no other choice.


----------



## nbwii (Mar 13, 2013)

Sammy, Glad to hear the surgery went well. I trust the recovery will as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2013)

Sammy glad to hear it's all behind you now (surgery), hope you feel/see better soon.


----------



## DaveL (Mar 14, 2013)

Just out of curiousity, does the doubble vision happen before or after your daily libation? You haven't been making Apple Jack have you?
Seriously Pirate hope you heal up well. ARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually I have not been drinking because of the antibiotic drops 3 times a day (for the next 3 weeks). I am having longer periods of time now without double vision now. My right needs to be done too though it is not as bad as my left eye. And now I know what to expect next time around. Right now I have to sit with my face close to the computer to see. If I enlarge the font, I have to scroll across the page to read and that is a real pain.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 23, 2013)

any change to the good yet? I keep thinking of how you're doing. 

The eyes are supposed to heal quickly, so I'm hoping that yours are coming around.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 23, 2013)

The RK insicions never heal, just the nature of that surgery. This past week my vision was 20/30 so that is good but the right eye went from 20/40 to 20/50. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another eye exam.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 23, 2013)

I used to have my cornea split when I was sleeping (or when I was sleeping I would open my eyes and push them across the fabric of the pillow). My eye doctor would numb me up and take a brush and do an abrading of the cornea to get rid of the weak scare tissue and let the eye heal itself by producing good tissue. I haven't had any problems in 4 years since.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW!
The 2/50 is my corrected vision with glasses and I have a cataract there too.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 24, 2013)

go get the lens replacement surgery to get rid of the cataract. 5 Minutes in and out. Wished I had done this 20 years ago.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 24, 2013)

I did have the left eye surgery on March 6th. What a pain, 3 eye drops 3 times a day for 4 weeks! That is how my left eye has 20/30 now instead of 20/400.


----------

